# Fit Flow Trail 07 Gewicht ???



## CrAzY_TiMo (18. Juni 2007)

Ich wollt mal fragen was das Fit Flow Trail 07 wiegt ???

Und dann wollt ich noch wissen für was Trail ist ???


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Juni 2007)

gewicht is so 12.5 bis 13.0kg

hab meins grad nochmal extra gewogen und mit ohne bremse, 1nem peg gland und thaddeus schlappe 12.4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. Juni 2007)

CrAzY_TiMo schrieb:


> Und dann wollt ich noch wissen für was Trail ist ???




trail = trails was soviel wie dirtjumps bedeutet.


----------



## Benh00re (18. Juni 2007)

trail is polnisch und heißt "fahrradverleih"


----------



## CrAzY_TiMo (18. Juni 2007)

achso also des fit flow trail 07 ist nicht so für parks und halle und so ???


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Juni 2007)

ne geht gar nich wegen materialbeschaffenheit, wird alles sofort spröde bei trockener hallenluft


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Juni 2007)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> ne geht gar nich wegen materialbeschaffenheit, wird alles sofort spröde bei trockener hallenluft




wir haben heut aber au wieder den sarkasmus zum frühstück gefressen, wa?


das trail hat im unterschied zum park keinen rotor, keine pegs einen breiteren lenker und halt andere farben.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. Juni 2007)

pegs sin doch dabei rotor und lenker und HrReifen sind die einzigen unterschiede


----------



## CrAzY_TiMo (19. Juni 2007)

achso danke ja weil ich find des trail viel geiler als da park !!!! aba ich fahr imma in parks und hallen !!!! das trail schaut auch viel geiler aus also sollt cih mir nicht das trail holen oda


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. Juni 2007)

du kannsta dir hola was du willst weil es so oder so ein bmx ist und damit machen kannst was du willsta!!!!!

ich denk du machst mit keinem von beiden was falsch schau einfach mal bei bigboysports


----------



## CrAzY_TiMo (19. Juni 2007)

ja ich mein nru ich könnte shcon mim trail in da halle und im park draußen fahren im prinziep ohen gleich was zu schrotten ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (20. Juni 2007)

hol dir das trail und fertig


----------



## -RMX- (20. Juni 2007)

ich bekomme bald das Park, find ich einfach geiler und aussderdem fahr ich kein dirt. ich finds trotzdem irgentwie unlogisch wenn du sagst: ich fahr nur in hallen und parks aber kauf mir das trail weils geiler aussieht  nur nach dem optischen zu gehen find ich au ned so toll


----------



## jimbim (20. Juni 2007)

rotor braucht man nicht und den lenker vom trail find ich auch besser


----------



## -RMX- (20. Juni 2007)

is ja auch deine entscheidung  ich hol mir das Park du dir das Trail, irgentwo muss das gleichgewicht ja sein =)


----------



## -RMX- (21. Juni 2007)

heute ist mein Flow Park gekommen *freu* ich kann euch sagen, das teil is einfach hammer (vom optischen her, weil ich ja noch nicht drauf gefahren bin) heute bau ich das dann zusammen und dann bin ich glücklich  die Flows rocken!


----------



## Stirni (21. Juni 2007)

das gleiche hat der typ mit dem felt auch gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (21. Juni 2007)

tja, nur das felt schrott ist und fit wirklich geil! ich hab schon von so vielen gehÃ¶rt dass man mit dem flow nix verkehrt machen kann und ein 620â¬ bike fÃ¼r einen BMX einsteiger muss ja wohl gut sein, oder etwa nicht??


----------



## Stirni (21. Juni 2007)

ich stell mir mein BMX zusammen  halt ned viel von komlpettbikes bin da beim dirtbike zusehr aufs m0wl gefallen


----------



## -RMX- (21. Juni 2007)

ja ok, is ne kostenfrage, wenn ich nen geld********r im keller hätte würd ich mir auch nen s3 mit high end parts zusammenbauen. aber ich denk ICH als BMX neueinsteiger bin mit dem Flow bestens bedient! ich denk dass es mich nicht enttäuschen wird, man wird sehen


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (22. Juni 2007)

ich hohle mir auch das fit trail flow
-weil rotor is Kage
-ohne rotor bessere bremskraft
-besseres aussehen als die anderen flows


----------



## Vollblutbiker (22. Juni 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## -RMX- (22. Juni 2007)

ganz toll junge, und es heißt Flow Trail ned Trail Flow


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> ganz toll junge, und es heißt Flow Trail ned Trail Flow




NEIN! du hast mein ganzes Weltbild durch das vertauschen der beiden wörter drucheinander gebracht...


----------



## -RMX- (22. Juni 2007)

ich wollt´s ja nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## Bampedi (22. Juni 2007)

ich wollt nur mal gesagt haben dass du nervst.


----------



## -RMX- (22. Juni 2007)

und ich wollt nur mal gesagt haben dass keiner deine wertlose meinung hören will, deine beiträge kannste in die tonne klopfen. ich weiß nich, irgentwie hast du was gegen mich ich weiß nur nicht was....naja ich denk du hast einfach was gegen die welt, mir wärs nur recht wenn du jemanden anderen nerven würdest...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollblutbiker (22. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> mir wärs nur recht wenn du jemanden anderen nerven würdest...danke



...?


----------



## Stirni (22. Juni 2007)

nerv mich!schreib mir HASS PM's ! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AerO (22. Juni 2007)

was für pseudos. 
der piepel kauft sich n fahrrad, hamma! jenauso heiß wie ne flechte.
wo issn der ökotyp, der hier immer die dinger gelöscht hat?!


----------



## -RMX- (23. Juni 2007)

ich bin ja ein sehr friedlicher mensch  und wär dafür, dass wir mit der streiterei aufhören *hust* ne bampedi


----------

